# Whatisit?



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 29, 2013)

As the title suggests anybody got a clue to this piece ?


*****Just Asking************Gator*******


----------



## Dranreb (Jan 29, 2013)

Ball turner maybe?


----------



## November X-ray (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay, I give up,,,,,,what is it???


----------



## joe_m (Jan 29, 2013)

I think it's just a piece of a bigger whatsit, but that's a big fat guess.
Is that hole tapered or straight?
What happens when you turn the handle?
That piece sticking out to the side with the three bolts (but it looks like four bolts in the second pic) - can anything be clamped/screwed to it? What about a closer look at the top part of that piece with what looks like a couple of grooves in it?
Are all those other holes in the body threaded or through?

The bottom part reminds me of things that bolt to the cross-slide of a lathe, but I can't picture anything that would bolt to the cross-slide of a lathe and look like that.

Joe


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 29, 2013)

I have seen that configuration before but for the life of me I can't remember where.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 29, 2013)

Cleaned off the gear and found these numbers.
On the other side there is a 3/8 tool bit that rotates as far as bracket will allow.
No threaded holes or tapers. Numbers lead to boston gear co,but no tool.
******Still looking********Gator**********
.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Instinct tells me it's some kind of shear, Gator.

 "Billy G"


----------



## HSS (Jan 29, 2013)

Broken can opener?


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 30, 2013)

But i will take it..............................


----------

